# Xbox 360 Private Match Tonight from Approx 8/9pm - COD4



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Who's up for it....

I'll be hosting a private match for 2 hours if there's enough interest, if not I'll be floating around online most of tonight anyway 

:thumb:

on the xbox 360


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

pc?PS3?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If only my wireless works.....got to put a wire in and then I would be (ps3)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> If only my wireless works.....got to put a wire in and then I would be (ps3)


If you have got to put a wire in - its not wireless :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

sorry.... xbox 360 :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

count me in matey.will be 9pm ish though. traffic cops is on at 8.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> count me in matey.will be 9pm ish though. traffic cops is on at 8.


:lol:

ok, i should warn you, i'm getting good :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Can someone please out me out of my misery? What is COD4 - ???? Of Doom 4?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Call Of Duty 4


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Ta :thumb:


----------



## DaveyVXT (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll be there!! Esh did u add me on xbox live as i have had so many requests over the last week i have lost track :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> If you have got to put a wire in - its not wireless :thumb:


lol, meant would be up for it not would be wireless.....


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

DaveyVXT said:


> I'll be there!! Esh did u add me on xbox live as i have had so many requests over the last week i have lost track :lol:


i think so... i think you're one of those toe-rags who havent accepted :lol:

i'll re-add the list and see what's what :thumb:


----------



## DaveyVXT (Jul 30, 2007)

eshrules said:


> i think so... i think you're one of those toe-rags who havent accepted :lol:
> 
> i'll re-add the list and see what's what :thumb:


i'll double check when i get home! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dunno if i missed you or it didnt happen but anyone fancy another one?


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

i can go on right now if others are on??


----------



## DaveyVXT (Jul 30, 2007)

panama said:


> dunno if i missed you or it didnt happen but anyone fancy another one?


Tonight sounds good to me, i will be playing on forza but if someone sends me a message saying your on COD4 i'll come and join ya guys! :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

DaveyVXT said:


> Tonight sounds good to me, i will be playing on forza but if someone sends me a message saying your on COD4 i'll come and join ya guys! :thumb:


you up for the forza night on sunday?


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

I wont be home til later in the night but I'll certainly join!


----------

